# BlingBling Exhaust



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Not gonna do it... especially since my HR springs showed up on my doorstep this afternoon!!!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

BillP said:


> BTW, I am (mostly) of Irish descent and have tried for YEARS to get the phrase, "his car is completely potatoed" into the American lexicon with no success.


In cooking circles, there is a tool known as a "Potato R i c e r"... Perhaps you should invest in one of these? ; )


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

It is easy to do, but why?

Mount a spark plug in the end of your exhaust. Wire to coil with a switch and if your exhaust has enough unburned fuel (assuming your cats are not working properly) you will get a flame. 

Watch your paint,  :tsk: :tsk: 

Used to do it when I was a kid, many many moons ago.


----------

